# Geothermal Power Plant



## ricielectric (3 أكتوبر 2010)

إن طرق انتاج الكهرباء عديدة و كثيرة ...... منها عبر الموارد المتجددة أو الطبيعية كاستخدام الشمس أو الرياح أو حرارة الارض في عملية انتاج الطاقة , و منها ما هو عبر الوقود الحيوي أو بما يعرف الموارد الغير متجددة و التي يت عبرها توليد الطاقة عبر حرق الوقود الاحفوري كالزيت أو الفحم الحجري .... 


موضوعي اليوم و الذي أرجو ان يحوز على أعجابكم هو توليد الطاقة الكهربائية عبر استخدام حرارة الارض و التي بالمحطات الحرارية الارضية أو الجوفية ... و هي طريقة مجدية و ممتازة و تعتبر من الموارد الطبيعية و الغير المكلفة لبني البشر ... فعلى بركة الله نبدأ بالحديث عنها فيه موضوعنا اليوم . 















لقد استخدم البشر حرارة الارض منذ قرون عديدة في استعمالاتهم الكثيرة امثال الطبخ او تسخين المياه او حتى في اغراضهم الطبية ايضا.

ان أول استخدام لحرارة الارض لانتاج الطاقة الكهربائية كانت في عام 1904 في قرية لارديريلو في ايطاليا , و لقد كان انتجت تلك المحطة ما مقداره 250 كيلوات. لكن العالم انتظر حتى عام 1950 ليشهد بناء المحطة الحرارية الارضية الثانية لانتاج الكهرباء و ذلك في وايراكي في نيوزلندا . 

إن هذه الطريقة تنتج للعالم ما مقداره 0.4 % من مقدار الطاقة الكهربائية في العالم في الوقت الحالي , أي نحو 8.5 جيجا وات سنويا , حسب استطلاع اجري في عام 2004. 
و تعتبر الولايات المتحدة الأميركية هي اكثر الدول انتاجا للطاقة الكهربائية باستخدام هذه الطريقة بسعة تقدر بأكثر من 2 جيجا وات. 







إنتشار المحطات الجوفية على سطح الارض حسب احصائية 2006 







إن إنتاج الكهرباء عن طريق استخدام حرارة الأرض يتم عبر 3 طرق عادة و هي: 

1) Dry Steam Power Plant : 

او محطة كهرباء البخار الجافة, و في هذه المحطة يتم استخدام البخار في انتاج الكهرباء بشكل كلي دون الاعتماد على المياه . في هذه المحطة يتم حفر ابار ارضية و جوفية حتى يتم الوصول الى الطبقة الجوفية و المسخنة جدا حيث يتواجد هناك بخار كثيف ذو ضغط و درجة حرارة عالية جدا ( 350 حتى 180 درجة مئوية ) . و عبر الانابيب يتم صعود هذه الابخرة بسرعة فائقة لتدخل الى التوربين البخارية لتديره بسرعة عالية و لتيدر هذه التوربين المولدات الكهربائية منتجة للطاقة 
الكهربائية.










Dry Steam Power Plant ​



ايضا يمكن الاستفادة من هذه المحطة في انتاج المياه و ذلك عندما يتم استغلال الابخرة الخارجة من التوربين و تكون عادة ذات ضغط منخفض حيث يتم إدخالها الى المكثف (Condenser ) لتنتج المياه. و هي ايضا طريقة مفيدة حيث انها سوف تزيد من كفاءة المحطة و التوربين بصفة عامة كما انها تتجنب المشاكل البيئية عبر عدم اطلاق الابخرة الى الاجواء و استخدامها في انتاج المياه مع العلم انه يتم التخلص من المياه المتسخة عبر ضخها الى الارض مرة اخرى. 

و تعتبر محطة كاليفورنيا الارضية اكبر المحطات الجوفية الموجودة في العالم حيث انها تنتج حوالي 1.100 جيجا وات من الانتاج العالمي للكهرباء. 






2) Flash Steam Power Plant : 

و تعرف بمحطة كهرباء البخار السريعة او الوميضة و هي اكثر انواع المحطات الحرارية الارضية انتشارا و استخداما لانتاج الكهرباء. فكره عمل هذه المحطة تعتمد على المياه الحارة القادمة من جوف الارض ( عادة تكون درجة الحرارة في المصدر اعلى من 200درجة مئوية ) حيث تجمع هذه المياه في خزانات قرب التوربين و تودي عملية نقلها الى انخفاض ضغط السائل القادم من المصدر. هذا كله يسبب يعرض السائل للتبخر بصورة سريعة حيث يدخل البخار الناتج الى التوربين و من ثم تتم عملية توليد الكهرباء. 








Flash Steam Power Plant​






3) Binary Cycle Power Plant : 

او محطة كهرباء الدورة الثانية, ففي درجات الحرارة لما تحت 200 درجة مئوية يتم استخدام الحرارة القادمة الى باطن الارض في تسخين المياه التي تتحول لاحقا الى بخار يتم ادخالها الى التوربين. ففكرة عمل المبادل الحراري هو ان يتلاقى انبوب يحمل مياه ذات درجات حرارة منخفظة مع انبوب اخر يحمل بخار ذا حرارة عالية و بهذه الطريقة يتم تبخر المياه الموجودة في الانبوب ليستخدم هذا البخار في عملية انتاج الكهرباء عبر ادخالها الى التوربين ومن ثم ادارتها و ادارة المولدات بالتالي. 














ملاحظات على المحطات الحرارية الارضية (الجوفية) : 

- المحطات الجوفية لا يمكن ان تقام الا في اماكن مناسبة لبنائها, و هي عادة الاماكن التي تكون درجات الحرارة العالية كالماجما ( او الحمم البركانية الذائبة ) قريبة من سطحها, و هذه الاماكن غير منتشرة بكثر حول العالم. 

- الكلفة لحفر الابار العميقة مكلفة جدا و هي ليست بالعملية السهلة. 
- المياه القادمة من باطن الارض قد تحتوي ايضا على معادن و غازات قد تكون ملوثة للبيئة. كما ان امثال هذه المحطات قد تنتج (بكميات صغيرة) ثاني أكسيد الكربون. 
- انبعاث روائح كريهة و غير محببة عادة من الابار بسبب حضور بعض المركبات امثال hydrogen sulfide . 

و لا تزال الابحاث جارية للتحسين من فعالية هذه المحطات و الرفع من قدرتها على انتاج الطاقة الكهربائية بأفضل صورة ممكنة. و الجدير بالذكر انه لا توجد أي محطات حرارية ارضية في البلاد العربية رغم انه من المعروف عن هذه البلاد انها صحراوية و درجات حرارة فيها عالية بصفة عامة.


----------



## عاطف فهمي (3 أكتوبر 2010)

الأخ الفاضل / ricielectric 
أحييك علي هذه المعلومات القيمة....والأسلوب الراقي للعرض
وياريت تكون أغلب مواضيعك باللغة العربية......حتي لا تحرمنا من الاٍستمتاع بما تقدمه.....واٍسمح لي أن أضع هذا
الرابط المتواضع ،والذي يتكلم عن نفس الموضوع بصورة
أشمل وأوسع ، وفي أماكن عديدة من العالم ، وحتي أنه يمكن
اٍستخدامه في المنازل علي نطاق فردي ....تقبل تحياتي.
http://peswiki.com/energy/Directory:Geothermal


----------



## عصام نورالدين (4 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكور على الجهد والمعلومات والتفاصيل ...
لاشك أن في بعض الدول العربية محاولات لتنفيذ هذه التقنية ... ولكنها غير محصورة عالمياً .


----------



## محمد عايض النفيعي (30 ديسمبر 2010)

من اجمل ما قرات معلومات جميلة وجديدة بالنسبة لي 

يرفع للفائدة


----------

